
Americans are having sex less often, new study shows - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11065.html
======
manojr
Overworked + internet. It's not that mysterious!

~~~
devinp
You forgot living in the information and stress age, where everything is a
crisis, or Trump's fault (or to his credit). We have no life to ourselves
anymore, sex is like drinking, for many it serves to soothe the stress of just
getting by, for others it serves to reinforce our deflated ego's, and for the
rest of us, it is a low priority thing we can afford to, pardon the phrase,
blow off...

